# Bluetooth setup with n95 and o2



## drbabbers (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to setup my macbook pro with my nokia n95 via bluetooth to act as a gprs modem.

The bluetooth pairing is setup and is working however the network connection is failing.

I can get this to work fine with windows in the same manner.

Does anyone have any experience with this line of setup or any documentation which can help me?

Thanks.
D


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2009)

What version of OS  x are you using? This is very important for us to help you!


----------



## drbabbers (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry me bad.. I am using Snow Leopard. My Macbook Pro is about 2 weeks old.

Thanks.
D


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2009)

Does this Nokia page help your cause?


----------

